# 1 otocinclus in planted 10g with betta?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Good idea?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

They like to school so maybe one more. I have 2 in a 20 gallon and they do swim together a lot. Be sure to feed them algae wafers and fresh spinach leaves now and then.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope, Otis are very sensitive to water chemistry, even a slight fluctuation might kill them, plus they like to be in schools of three or more.

Unless you have a stable NPT going on in that tank, it's not advisable to drop in some Otis seeing how they're rapid algae eaters. Even if you do have a lot of algae they'll probably clean it up in a day or two, and require algae wafers.

There are other better algae eaters for a 10g like a Nerite snail, they don't reproduce in freshwater, eat algae, and stay relatively small, or you can opt for algae eating shrimps like RCS, but your Betta might eat them/attack them.

If you want fish friends I recommend maybe some other small schooling fish. Like Rasboras or something along the lines.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Amano shrimp are the best algae eaters. For Otos, you could have five. No matter what you get, once they do their job you will have to supplement feed algae wafers as Micho said.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I was thinking of getting an Oto, but decided against it. If your tank is not cycled and established, it's pretty much a death sentence for the Oto.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Neptunesmom. If the tank isn't cycled, Otos won't survive and it's doubtful the Amano or any shrimp would.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I have three in my 55 before tthat two were in my 5gal with my first betta they used to have the tank very clean and I only had an anubia in it plus I didn't cycle the tank cause I didn't know much about fish I have done some mistakes on water changes and maintenance and they had survived


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

carlos puron said:


> Well I have three in my 55 before tthat two were in my 5gal with my first betta they used to have the tank very clean and I only had an anubia in it plus I didn't cycle the tank cause I didn't know much about fish I have done some mistakes on water changes and maintenance and they had survived


That's very rare. I work at a pet store, and people complain all the time their otos died. I ask about their tanks and they are almost always small, uncycled or less than 6 mos old.

I even have to wonder if they really are otos you have. They are extremely sensitive. Some other fish are sometimes mistaken as otos I believe.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's where they used to be I know it's weird to be honest once I knew about otos 's sensitivity to water conditions I felt bad for all the mistakes I did I thinks the fact that I really like them is what kept them alive this guys are kind of survivors


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd had a pair of otos for two years now (there was going to be more but the others looked sickly in the shop and then they stopped carrying them before I could get more from a new shipment) and nothing seems to kill the buggers. I always think they are dead because they hide in the leaves a lot and then suddenly I'll find them both zipping around. I've never quite managed to find a food for them that the others won't get to first but luckily I have the algae curse from hell. I check up on them when I find them and they are still healthy despite my inability to convince my betta that she doesn't want balanced zucchini.

To be honest though they are kind of a complicated fish to try to keep. I would stick to something else in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have 3 Otos (used to be 4) in my heavily planted 10 gallon with my betta. Is is a mature tanks and I still need to supplement them every other day with either Repashy Solient Green, Kens Veggie Sticks, or blanched veggies. My tank is spotless though! I LOVE my otos. I would never keep less than 3. I think 4-6 is better though. The more you get the more they shoal.


----------

